# Costco Car Rental



## csxjohn (Sep 29, 2015)

I think I read it here but can't find it.

My daughter is a Costco member and with her membership we reserved a car for this coming Jan in my name.

I won't have any problems not being a member myself will I?  She will not be with us.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 29, 2015)

So far we have never been asked to show our Costco card when picking up a rental car.

The Costco online account is in my name (although both dh and I have Costco cards).  I always make the car reservation in his name and he picks the car up.  No problem, but again they've never asked us to show the card.  I'm not saying this won't change, or that some locations might ask.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 30, 2015)

At budget they asked for my costco card once 3 years ago.  No other rental company has asked me to show it though.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you both, I will try to look into the rules further if I can.


----------



## Fisch (Sep 30, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I think I read it here but can't find it.
> 
> My daughter is a Costco member and with her membership we reserved a car for this coming Jan in my name.
> 
> I won't have any problems not being a member myself will I?  She will not be with us.



We've never been asked for our Costco card.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 30, 2015)

I asked dh, just to be sure, since he's the one who usually picks up the car.  He said he couldn't remember, he might have been asked once, years ago.

If I remember correctly you didn't use to have to input your Costco membership number when you made the reservation.  Maybe that is when they used to ask to see the card upon pickup.

There are some locations now, Alamo in some places, that use a self serve kiosk for pick up so you never show a person anything.


----------



## BevL (Sep 30, 2015)

I've used my Costco membership to reserve a car for my son.  He was not asked at all for any sort of membership.  It asks for the name on the reservation, so if it had to be a member, I'd think it should be flagged at that point.

I've never been asked either for my card.  I really doubt the front end staff care much.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2015)

Budget in downtown Boston asked to see and even swiped our Costco card on a car rental. Alamo has never asked for it. Though I understand now if you try to make the reservation direct on Alamo.com using a Costco contract ID, it now asks for your membership number. I guess a lot of people were using the codes but weren't members and were booking direct to circumvent making the reservation through CostcoTravel which you can't do unless you have an active membership.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Spokane Airport*

Just had Enterprise rental 2 weeks ago thru Costco and never asked at rental desk.


----------



## smmatrix (Oct 6, 2015)

I think you can do better than Costco.  

We just rented a new BMW 5-series car from Sixt in Charlotte for a week long vacation, unlimited mileage (we went to Myrtle Beach), for only $298 all taxes included.  That price was cheaper than the economy cars at the big rental companies.  The only downside is having to take a shuttle from the airport to offsite rental.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2015)

Past 2 years we have rented about 10 times through Costco, was asked to show Costco card once.  I don't remember where it was.


----------



## dgf15215 (Oct 6, 2015)

I rent through Costo often but use my Costco AMEX card to pay in order to take advantage of their great insurance discount program. But since paying is the last thing we do, I doubt that the Costco banner has anything to do with it. The reservation should be in your name and with Costco the 2nd driver is free. I'll miss the Costco AMEX card when it expires, am wondering what they're replacing it with.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2015)

smmatrix said:


> I think you can do better than Costco.
> 
> We just rented a new BMW 5-series car from Sixt in Charlotte for a week long vacation, unlimited mileage (we went to Myrtle Beach), for only $298 all taxes included.  That price was cheaper than the economy cars at the big rental companies.  The only downside is having to take a shuttle from the airport to offsite rental.



Maybe.  I've consistantly found Costco to be cheaper.  Right now we have a reservation cor two weeks on the Big Island (Budget) fullsize cor $363.  This price has gone down several times since I first reserved.  Last drop, today, was $40.  Rental is for April, so I'll keep checking.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Score: Autoslash 4 - Costco 1*

In my last 5 auto rentals (Denver, Kauai, Maui & Honolulu), Autoslash was cheapest on 4, Costco on one.

There is still time for prices to drop on 3 of these, so the score might change. One nice thing about Autoslash is that they alert you when they find a cheaper price, offering you the chance to switch. 

Another nice thing is that you can have more than one ongoing search...say for an economy car and for a larger one.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the additional replies.

So far Costco is the cheapest for where I want to rent.

The small print on my agreement says a Costco card will be required at the time of rental.  My daughter, who is the member, is looking into adding me to her membership. At the time of making the reservation on line, Costco asked for her name and membership number then who would be picking up the car, making me believe she could get it for anyone.

I have some more research to do but in the meantime will make another reservation on my own to make sure I have a car when I need it.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 13, 2015)

dgf15215 said:


> 'll miss the Costco AMEX card when it expires, am wondering what they're replacing it with.


I thought I read Visa, thru Citibank.

We've often rented cars thru Costco and as someone else said, rarely have been asked to show a Costco membership card.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 23, 2015)

smmatrix said:


> I think you can do better than Costco.
> 
> We just rented a new BMW 5-series car from Sixt in Charlotte for a week long vacation, unlimited mileage (we went to Myrtle Beach), for only $298 all taxes included.  That price was cheaper than the economy cars at the big rental companies.  The only downside is having to take a shuttle from the airport to offsite rental.



Sixt can be all over the place on prices. I rented from them two weeks in a row at DFW for good prices. A couple of weeks later they were twice the price of other companies and I've never found them cheap there again. Booked a month long rental for the same place and they were once again the cheapest. Costco is pretty consistently cheapest in the long run, particularly if you keep checking back for price reductions.

Sheila


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 24, 2015)

sfwilshire said:


> Sixt can be all over the place on prices. I rented from them two weeks in a row at DFW for good prices. A couple of weeks later they were twice the price of other companies and I've never found them cheap there again. Booked a month long rental for the same place and they were once again the cheapest. Costco is pretty consistently cheapest in the long run, particularly if you keep checking back for price reductions.
> 
> Sheila



As I stated, in my case Costco is the lowest price by a long shot.  When I checked last week they went up $40.  I'm glad I booked when I did.

I found a deal giving me $50 worth of coupons for joining Costco through MyPoints.

I figured I'd join rather than have a hassle over the rental if they ask for a card.  I upgraded to the upper level, was told if my rebate falls short of $55 to bring the check in and they will make a new one for $55.

The CC they use here is an American Express that has no annual fee and a cash percentage rebate depending where I spend.

This solves my original question.

My rental will be in Phoenix for 11 days starting on Jan 9th.  With the NCAA football championship game on the 11th, I think cars will get scarce the closer we get.

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 26, 2015)

This is a second times I rented a Budget car thru Costco. The contract indicated I will have 2nd drive included. However, when I get to the Budget counter at FCA airport. The information printed on budget contract (given to DH) indicates no addition driver is allowed. The lady at the Budget counter told me that a spouse is automatically covered as 2nd driver at no charge. Last year , when we visited Yellowstone and rented a car thru Budget at SLC airport, they did not listed my name as a second driver .

It make me wonder why the contract does not listed my name as a second driver .  Have you ever ran into the same situation like me . 

We have no incident on this trip so, there will not be an issue this time . However, I am curious to know if only DH and my son on the trip and DH is a main driver, will my son automatically cover as a second driver w/o additional charge .

I would like to know your thought about it. Thank you


----------



## Luanne (Oct 26, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> This is a second times I rented a Budget car thru Costco. The contract indicated I will have 2nd drive included. However, when I get to the Budget counter at FCA airport. The information printed on budget contract (given to DH) indicates no addition driver is allowed. The lady at the Budget counter told me that a spouse is automatically covered as 2nd driver at no charge. Last year , when we visited Yellowstone and rented a car thru Budget at SLC airport, they did not listed my name as a second driver .
> 
> It make me wonder why the contract does not listed my name as a second driver .  Have you ever ran into the same situation like me .
> 
> ...


There are many times my name has not been listed on the rental contract but I've been covered as an additional driver.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 27, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> This is a second times I rented a Budget car thru Costco. The contract indicated I will have 2nd drive included. However, when I get to the Budget counter at FCA airport. The information printed on budget contract (given to DH) indicates no addition driver is allowed. The lady at the Budget counter told me that a spouse is automatically covered as 2nd driver at no charge. Last year , when we visited Yellowstone and rented a car thru Budget at SLC airport, they did not listed my name as a second driver .
> 
> It make me wonder why the contract does not listed my name as a second driver .  Have you ever ran into the same situation like me .
> 
> ...



It could be due to state law.  I believe it was Cali a few years ago we rented, non Costco, where the spouse is automatically a second driver for no charge.  

As you state my confirmation say second driver free. I will need my wife driving if we end up at that big football game in PHX in Jan.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 27, 2015)

I had a member PM me, doesn't want to post.  She had a problem in Orlando when her son rented a car for her through Costco, same situation as me.

They refused to give her the car because she did not have a Costco card so she had to negotiate a shorter rental for a higher price.  It got resolved when she got out to the car and talked to a manager.

This is exactly what I did not want to happen to me.  I'm convinced cars are going to be scarce in PHX on Jan 9th so I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I had a member PM me, doesn't want to post.  She had a problem in Orlando when her son rented a car for her through Costco, same situation as me.
> 
> They refused to give her the car because she did not have a Costco card so she had to negotiate a shorter rental for a higher price.  It got resolved when she got out to the car and talked to a manager.
> 
> This is exactly what I did not want to happen to me.  I'm convinced cars are going to be scarce in PHX on Jan 9th so I don't want to take any chances.



What you might want to do is check autoslash.  You can use the existing reservation you have through Costco for them to check against.  If they find any better rates they'll email you.  You could then book through them with no worries.


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 27, 2015)

Luanne said:


> There are many times my name has not been listed on the rental contract but I've been covered as an additional driver.



Hi Luanne,
How do you check whether or not 2nd driver name is covered on the contract with Budget. The print out (in my case) clearly show no additional driver is allowed. 

Please advise.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 27, 2015)

Luanne said:


> What you might want to do is check autoslash.  You can use the existing reservation you have through Costco for them to check against.  If they find any better rates they'll email you.  You could then book through them with no worries.



I will sign up with them.  I check them once and they only showed one rental company and it was twice as much as what I already have.

thank you.

Just went back and they are only showing Sixt with the cheapest price $ 564.26.  I can't get the site to show me the car sizes but what I have reserved is a Toyota Corolla size car for $344. 

When I get a minute I'll fix it so they can track my ressie and let me know if it goes down.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 27, 2015)

On balance (much discussed here...) - Costco is an excellent car rental site, but does involve re-checking prices. IMO YMMV


----------



## gmarine (Oct 27, 2015)

I recently made a car rental reservation using Costco.com.  The confirmation does say you must have your Costco card when you pick up the car.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 27, 2015)

I've rented through Costco dozens of times, and I've never been asked for my membership card when I picked up the car.  But I also prepay when possible, to save time at the pick-up location.  My vacation time is more important to me than hanging around a car rental lot arguing about a missing membership card.

As has been discussed forever on these forums, if in doubt, JOIN COSTCO.  Even if you never use the card, (and even if you do), your membership can be cancelled at ANY TIME throughout the membership year, and 100% of the membership fee will be refunded to you, even if it's on the last day of the year. Chances are the car rental rate will save you more than the annual membership cost anyway, but even so - you have ZERO RISK.  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Hi Luanne,
> How do you check whether or not 2nd driver name is covered on the contract with Budget. The print out (in my case) clearly show no additional driver is allowed.
> 
> Please advise.



I have no idea.  I really didn't worry about it.

Are you saying your print out clearly says "no additional driver" or just that your name isn't listed on the contract.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 28, 2015)

dgf15215 said:


> I rent through Costo often but use my Costco AMEX card to pay in order to take advantage of their great insurance discount program.....


Can you tell us more about this insurance discount program?


----------



## Blues (Oct 28, 2015)

JudyS said:


> Can you tell us more about this insurance discount program?



https://www295.americanexpress.com/...al insurance&gclid=CKnS-Pex5cgCFZSBfgod-1kE7g

It's available to any AmEx holder, not just Costco members.  It's primary coverage; i.e., you don't have to report the incident to your own insurance company.  And it's a flat rate per rental, not per day; a much better deal than the car rental company's insurance.

Bob


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 28, 2015)

Blues said:


> https://www295.americanexpress.com/...al insurance&gclid=CKnS-Pex5cgCFZSBfgod-1kE7g
> 
> It's available to any AmEx holder, not just Costco members.  It's primary coverage; i.e., you don't have to report the incident to your own insurance company.  And it's a flat rate per rental, not per day; a much better deal than the car rental company's insurance.
> 
> Bob



I like it, a little over $2 a day for my 11 day rental and I can walk away from the car with no deductible.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh yes, I know about Amex's coverage for primary Collision Damage Waiver coverage. In fact, I have used it in the past. But I wouldn't call it a discount program. It costs $19.99 or $24.99 per rental, and the Chase Sapphire Preferred credit card provides primary Collision Damage Waiver coverage for free. (I learned that here on TUG!) So do many business credit cards (but only when the rental is for business purposes) and so does Diner's Club (but Diner's Club is generally unavailable to new applicants from the U.S.)

I was hoping the discounted insurance was liability insurance for people who don't already have coverage through a personal auto policy. But as far as I know, no credit cards offer that.


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 28, 2015)

JudyS said:


> Chase Sapphire Preferred credit card provides primary Collision Damage Waiver coverage for free. (I learned that here on TUG!)



Is it true? I have never heard of that. DH has Chase Sapphire Preferred credit card. if so, I do not have to buy the AMEX insurance for Collision Damage Waiver coverage any more for my car rental in the future.

Does anyone know do we have to pay car rental fee with Chase Sapphire Preferred credit card in order to have it automatically coverage. Can someone please confirm it. Thank you


----------



## gmarine (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, its true. I have the card and it provides Primary insurance.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 29, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> ...
> Does anyone know do we have to pay car rental fee with Chase Sapphire Preferred credit card in order to have it automatically coverage. Can someone please confirm it. Thank you



Usually you have to use a card for a purchase to take advantage of the cards bennies.  You should be able to go online to see what benefits your card has and what the rules are.

I know that for Discover and AMEX, to get the free CWD coverage the entire cost of the rental must be through the card.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 29, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Does anyone know do we have to pay car rental fee with Chase Sapphire Preferred credit card in order to have it automatically coverage. Can someone please confirm it. Thank you


Yes,you must pay for the rental using the Chase Sapphire Preferred credit card to get the free coverage. All credit cards require that their card be used, or else they won't provide any sort of free collision damage waiver. Even using a gift certificate, or perhaps even a coupon, towards the price of the rental can invalidate the free coverage.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I have no idea.  I really didn't worry about it.
> 
> Are you saying your print out clearly says "no additional driver" or just that your name isn't listed on the contract.




Yes. Contract clearly printed " No additional driver is allowed" . My name never asked Budget counter personnel.

I contacted Costco at the airport and Costco said it should have my name listed as second driver.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Yes. Contract clearly printed " No additional driver is allowed" . My name never asked Budget counter personnel.
> 
> I contacted Costco at the airport and Costco said it should have my name listed as second driver.



I believe you need to address this as soon as you present your reservation to the rental agency clerk.  If nothing else find out why they refuse to honor what you agreed to pay for.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I believe you need to address this as soon as you present your reservation to the rental agency clerk.  If nothing else find out why they refuse to honor what you agreed to pay for.



I did point that out with Budget personal desk . However, I was told 2nd driver (spouse) is automatically cover . I contacted Costco , but they do not do anything. 2 times with Budget car rental at 2 different airport with the same answer. That's why I post it here in hope to get an answer.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> I did point that out with Budget personal desk . However, I was told 2nd driver (spouse) is automatically cover . I contacted Costco , but they do not do anything. 2 times with Budget car rental at 2 different airport with the same answer. That's why I post it here in hope to get an answer.



At this point I'm really confused.  This is what I think I understand - 

- You have a future reservation you made with Budget through Costco? Or is it a past reservation?
- Your name is NOT on the confirmation
- You were told by Budget (when?) that you were automatically covered
- You contacted Costco, but they won't "do" anything.  And that's true, they are just the middle man.  Your reservation is with Budget.

What exactly is it you are trying to find out?  If this is for a past reservation did you have some kind of issue, like an accident and you think you're not covered?  Or if it's a future reservation are you concerned that you won't be covered, or authorized, if you drive the car?

I went back and read your earlier postings and it looks like you have had NO issues while renting, even when your name was not on the contract.  But you had a question about what would happen if your husband and son were the renters/drivers.  That I can't answer.  But your posts keep referring to your name not being on the contract, so I am still confused what it is you want to know.

I also went back and looked at current, and previous, bookings I've made through Costco.  Nowhere am I asked for the name of the second driver and it does not appear anywhere on the contract (how could it when I was never asked?).  As I've said, we've had no issues.  This statement has been included in the reservation:  "One additional driver fee will be waived for Costco members at locations in the U.S.".  This statement was on reservations with Avis, Alamo, Budget and Enterprise.  Two of them also extend this benefit to cars rented in Canada.  You can see this by clicking the link in the reservation under the Rental Car Details.  I was able to find all of this on the Costco travel site, under my account looking at future, and past reservations.  I hope this gives you the information you are looking for.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

Luanne said:


> At this point I'm really confused.  This is what I think I understand -
> 
> - You have a future reservation you made with Budget through Costco? Or is it a past reservation?
> - Your name is NOT on the confirmation
> ...



- I am looking for information to apply for future reservation with Budget.

- I am talking about my recent car rental with Budget ( October 2015) and do not know why the name of second driver do not listed on the contract. And why the contract Budget desk counter given me printed " No second driver is allowed" . FYI, On September we rent a car with Avis (Thru Costco), 2nd driver ( my son's name) was asked and put it on the record .

- When I said there is no issue with my car rental trip. I means we did not get in any accident or problem with the car during our trip. 

At this point , I do not know if what I was told by the Budget desk counter personnel is correct . And why 2nd name driver was not asked and place in the contract.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> - I am looking for information to apply for future reservation with Budget.
> 
> - I am talking about my recent car rental with Budget ( October 2015) and do not know why the name of second driver do not listed on the contract.



When you rent through Costco they do NOT ask for the name of the second driver.  That is why you aren't seeing it on the contract.  You can check it out yourself.  Go to the Costco website and see what information you are asked for when you make the reservation.



> And why the contract Budget desk counter given me printed " No second driver is allowed" .



With Budget I do see the link that says a second driver is included, as I posted in my last post.  

I do not know why your contact said second driver NOT allowed.  Did you go back and look at the your Costco account online, pull up that past reservation and see if it said an additional driver was included?



> FYI, On September we rent a car with Avis (Thru Costco), 2nd driver ( my son's name) was asked and put it on the record.
> 
> At this point , I do not know if what I was told by the Budget desk counter personnel is correct . And why 2nd name driver was not asked and place in the contract.



Interesting.  I still see no place on the Costco website to enter a second driver's name.  I make all of our car reservations and I've never entered the name of the second driver.

I would suggest that with the next reservation you make you check under the rental car information to be sure the link about additional drivers is there and that it contains the statement about the second driver being free.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 2, 2015)

The second driver is not listed on the rental contract. The line below is from my last Costco rental a few months ago. This clause isnt on rental contracts in CA because California law prohibits charges for additional drivers. 

One additional driver fee is waived for Costco members at participating locations in the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

Luanne said:


> When you rent through Costco they do NOT ask for the name of the second driver.  That is why you aren't seeing it on the contract.  You can check it out yourself.  Go to the Costco website and see what information you are asked for when you make the reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did check my reservation (Costco website) and it show 2nd driver included clearly. However, it is odd that the printed contract was given to me by Budget personnel clearly say "No additional driver is allowed". That's reason why I post my questions here in the first place in hope seeking for answer .

Another odd thing I encountered during my recent reservation it when I showed up to receive a car, I was told my reservation is being cancelled ( not sure by whom). Luckily, I did printed out a reservation to take with me to show that to the Budget personnel. They was able to re pull that reservation up in Budget system and I give me the same price .

I contacted Costco immediately and Costco tell me their system still show my reservation.  However, Costco did not helping me at all . They only let me deal with Budget myself to resolve the cancellation issue alone .


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 2, 2015)

Even with all the above info I would think the second driver should be listed on the final paperwork you get from the agency.  They just get the DL info for the second driver to make sure all qualification are met such as age.

I don't think I'd let anyone drive my rental car just because my confirmation form Costco says a second driver is free.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> I did check my reservation (Costco website) and it show 2nd driver included clearly. However, it is odd that the printed contract was given to me by Budget personnel clearly say "No additional driver is allowed". That's reason why I post my questions here in the first place in hope seeking for answer .



I don't think anyone here can help with this issue as it doesn't seem to have happened to any of us.



> Another odd thing I encountered during my recent reservation it when I showed up to receive a car, I was told my reservation is being cancelled ( not sure by whom). Luckily, I did printed out a reservation to take with me to show that to the Budget personnel. They was able to re pull that reservation up in Budget system and I give me the same price .
> 
> I contacted Costco immediately and Costco tell me their system still show my reservation.  However, Costco did not helping me at all . They only let me deal with Budget myself to resolve the cancellation issue alone .



This does seem to happen from time to time.

And how did Costco NOT help you?  You had a copy of your reservation, gave it to Budget and they used that to pull up your reservation and honor the price.

I'm not even sure why you needed to contact Costco at that point.  Hadn't the problem already been resolved?  What did you expect Costco to do?


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

Luanne,

I contacted Costco because I had experience  a couple weeks prior to our Montana trip ,that my reservation at another airport is just mystery disappear in Costco system . That is another long story which I will tell you at another time.

That's is why I contacted Costco to find out if that is a case again. If I were Costco, as soon as the customer calling to notify them with problem at the car rental counter. I expect, Costco should contact the car rental counter to resolve it on my behalf. Costco did not do so, they let me alone to handle with Budget myself.

A day before our trip,  I contacted Budget and confirm my car rental still valid in Budget system. Who could imaging, by the time I arrived to FCA airport, I was told a different story.

Not until I was able to located my printed reservation, then Budget personnel offers some helps. Prior to that, one side ( Budget)  told me I do not have any reservation (and my reservation was cancelled) and the other side ( Costco) told me my reservation still shows up their system.  I felt stuck between Costco and Budget and did not know who I should believe. 

Luckily, at the end, every thing works out for us


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2015)

It sounds like you've had some unusual situations that no one else who has posted has had.  Hard for us to advise you.  I just always go in with the idea that it will all work out.  But, I do take copies of the reservations with me, just in case.


----------

